# Bear in Leakey TX!!!



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16525

The vidio is worth a thousand words


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

That is cool


----------



## TexChef (Jun 11, 2007)

Thats one in a million


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

I wonder what TP&W will say about that video. Any time someone reports seeing a bear in Texas, they regard it as a hoax.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

There have been reports of them spotted in Rusk ,Tx.About 2 years ago there was one dead on side of road must have been hit.Not sure on the facts ,but was told they were restocking them in Arkasas,and Louisiana releasing them on the boarders.Texas was not involved in this program.Again not sure on the facts ,just what I was told.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Wonderful  Now I'll be walking to the blind worrying about a Bear jumping on me. I hunt between Leakey and Campwood.


----------



## rost496 (Jun 29, 2007)

TPW thinks its a hoax? There were pics of the one in Llano some years back. And I have a bear brochure from TPW that says they are here?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

There were a few weeks where we saw a bear and it's tracks consistently on our old Zavala county lease about 14 years ago. Just showed up and then it was gone and we never saw it again.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Very cool video!! Would never have believed it without the video. But, apparently the girl who recorded it has plenty of credibility on TBH.

Curious to hear what the TPWD has to say after they see the video.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think my jaw could open any further.

DANG!!!!!!!

VERY VERY Cool.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yea Pale Guy. That's Mary Bone who is a big time bow huntress and video wiz. She's pretty cool. Long time ago the Infamous1 was looking at property in South Texas and they had a place South of Crystal City that they wanted to sell. We looked at it and got to see some of her videos...she's good at it and a heck of a bow shot too.

My Grandfather use to tell us about bear in the Sabinal Canyon and how one day he hoped they would come back. Well that's one canyon over, so it's getting close. 

TH


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Yep, Mary is well know and credible. I saw this on TBH earlier as well. TP&W told the land owner to go check and make sure they weren't drunk and just seeing a big hog...LOL

He won't say that after seeing the video. I would still put my money on a feral bear as opposed to one that came up from Mexico or something. I think it is cool to have a few bears in the woods, but I wonder how Texas hunters would feel if there deer and turkey populations went down to a degree. Most don't want a lion anywhere near there lease.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I would be all for a reintroduction to Texas. We've got plenty of deer. And I don't think black bears would be to much of a threat to deer other than fawns in the Spring. IMO it would be well worth the price to have an opportunity to see them from time to time.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

If bears come back to being common in Texas, I suspect they will eat a lot more wild pork than they will wild venison. 
With the population explosion in the feral hog population that has occurred, that wouldn't be that bad of a thing.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

TPWD knows about bears in Texas. There was a documented sighting of one near Sonora (I think) a few years ago.

It could be feral, but if I was going to bet I'd say it came across the border.

They're making a comeback in the Big Bend area.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I agree Pale Guy, except I don't know how happy I'd be to see one while walking to my stand in the dark, excited maybe, happy well I'm not sure. It is after all pretty tough to clean messes out of coveralls. 

I do think that we should get some self defense clarification from TP&W before someone goes to jail for shooting one, lol.

TH


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

that is definitely a cool video.. he was just looking around for some pik-a-nik baskets, but found the corn feeder instead.

I thought black bears were closer to vegetarian than carnivore? I looked up their diet on wikipedia, and found the following:


> They eat a wide variety of foods, relying most heavily on grasses, herbs, fruits, and mast. They also feed on carrion and insects (mainly for the larvae) such as carpenter ants _(Campanotus spp.)_, yellow jackets (_Vespula spp._), bees (Apidae), and termites (Isoptera), and raid bee's nests for honey, but mainly for the bee larvae which are an easy source of protein.
> They sometimes kill and eat small rodents and ungulate fawns. They are capable of taking down adult deer and elk though.


Hopefully they will be more likely to eat corn under a feeder with a deer, rather than have venison on the menu.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Black bear can getcha!

I doubt that you'll see deer sharing a feeder with one though, lol.

http://www.maineguides.org/referendum/bear_attacks.shtml

TH


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

You're dead on Cutter. There diets definitely lean more towards vegetarian. Lots of fruits, etc. And most would prefer to avoid humans than confront. I doubt you'd ever see one on the way to a deer blind. But, might add a little to the pucker factor. 

Again I'd support reintroduction. It might be a good thing for hog populations.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Reintroduction, are yall nuts? The way people complain about the ***** getting in to their feeders I can't imagine what the posts will look like here when the bears get a hold of them. LOL


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

justletmein said:


> Reintroduction, are yall nuts? The way people complain about the ***** getting in to their feeders I can't imagine what the posts will look like here when the bears get a hold of them. LOL


Yeah, but, I'm not a **** hunter. I could get into bear hunting!! LOL


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Just your luck they'll outlaw baiting for bears like some other states have done. LOL... Practically all of Texas would be off limits.


----------



## twhitis (May 13, 2007)

I've seen a picture of some kind of bear that was taken several years ago SW of the Uvalde area. It was taken near one of the mines down there by one of the workers. It was neighboring the place we hunt. I think they have copies of the picture at the Co-op there in Uvalde I think...


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> I agree Pale Guy, except I don't know how happy I'd be to see one while walking to my stand in the dark, excited maybe, happy well I'm not sure. It is after all pretty tough to clean messes out of coveralls.
> 
> I do think that we should get some self defense clarification from TP&W before someone goes to jail for shooting one, lol.
> 
> TH


Yeah Martin....don't need to see the coverall scene all over again....If people only knew....LOL.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Seemorehinie said:


> Yeah Martin....don't need to see the coverall scene all over again....If people only knew....LOL.


 What was that!! Sounded like a shart!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Cool report - likely a Mexican bear. Just 150 miles East from wild areas around Cerro del Colorado in Mexico. There have been several reports of black bears around the Devils River and that's just 1/2 way between.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Bastages!

All I can say is that I'm glad you had a washing machine. 

TH


----------



## G-MAN (Jun 3, 2004)

yeah they can be tough on deer feeders...we've had 2 run-ins with them on our place @ Pumpville.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I work with several guys that are on the same lease in Del Rio and the rancher found a dead 250Lb boar on the ranch this past season, with an aluminum arrow broke off in it. Game warden was called and was some upset. Checked everyones equipment. Luckily they all shot composite arrows. They figure it may have came from a neighboring ranch or up from Mexico.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

not to jack the thread but what do you do??? are they protected???? I know theres no season on bear in texas i'm just asking about the legal side of shooting one...two of my coworkers hunt the Lewis ranch and its not really that far from my propertry...rio


----------



## Doc C (Mar 10, 2007)

*From the 2006 TPWD Hunting Annual:​​​BLACK BEARS and MOUNTAIN LIONS​*Black bears are protected and cannot be hunted or killed. Mountain lions are not protected and can be harvested at any time. Please report black bear and mountain lion sightings or mortalities to (512) 912-7047.​


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

they are protected, they have been talking about the re establishing of black bears for some time now with regional meetings in east TX. there are video documents of sightings all over north and south parts of east TX and in the Big Bend area. I would like to see a black bear following me in the dark........... man what a rush!!!!!


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

rio frio said:


> not to jack the thread but what do you do??? are they protected???? I know theres no season on bear in texas i'm just asking about the legal side of shooting one...two of my coworkers hunt the Lewis ranch and its not really that far from my propertry...rio


Don't use deadly force, unless it becomes a matter of avoiding serious bodily harm or loss of life. If it comes to that, a fine is the least of your worries.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I hunted for several years near Pandale. One of the guys on our lease had a bear come out, walk by his feeder and then past him and up into another canyon. A while later we had another one on the place that knocked over a feeder and clawed up the barrel. It left tracks after a rain too. The rancher had several sets of plaster casts he took off bear tracks he had seen on his place over the years. He told us it was not unusual for them to migrate up from Mexico and they would follow the Pecos river drainage right to his ranch.

I think alot of those old ranchers out west practice the three S's on them. Shoot, Shovel and Shut-up.


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

WOW!!! Now that right there is something you dont see everyday. Goin back for clean britches woulda been a necessity for me without a doubt.

AH yes, tha 3 S's. Run into a Rancher or 2 out younder that have that down pat.


----------



## Adam Malstaff (May 20, 2007)

There was supposedly a couple of bears seen out there by use near Comstock were we hunt.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Just a reminder, Black Bears are still considered Threatened by TP&W in Texas and carry stiff fines for killing one without a permit.
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/endang/animals/mammals/


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

just wondering what the game warden would say when I thought it was a pig and shot it?


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

We have one on our Del rio lease. Rancher was killing pigs from a chopper and spotted a big black mass in the brush. Hovored over it untill it broke out , thinking it was a pig. It was a large Black Bear.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

garrettryan said:


> just wondering what the game warden would say when I thought it was a pig and shot it?


Same thing they'd say if you thought a pintail was a scaup, "see you in court."


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

justletmein said:


> Same thing they'd say if you thought a pintail was a scaup, "see you in court."


Although the punishment would probably be more similar to mistaking a Bald Eagle for a scaup.


----------



## Mary (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi y'all...

The Game Warden had sent word up that if the bear got shot, you better have claw marks on your back and a chunk of your arm missing (grin). 

The bear didn't scare me at all. Maybe it was because I was in shock that he was there, but I never felt that he was anything to worry about.

Oh.... and glad to see some of y'all think I'm trustworthy


----------



## FTW (Apr 14, 2006)

I heard a couple of years ago that TPW had collars on several bears in Texas.One was a sow with two cubs in the upper Guadalupe river basin.The others were in east Texas,one around Hardin,another north of Lake Livingston.Seems like there were two others but I can't recall where but they were in east Texas.


----------



## butsandguts (Mar 31, 2005)

That is a awesoem video


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Mary said:


> Hi y'all...
> 
> The Game Warden had sent word up that if the bear got shot, you better have claw marks on your back and a chunk of your arm missing (grin).
> 
> ...


Mary, good to have you on the forum. Your video was awesome.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Mary! and Welcome to 2Cool! U Rock! Keep it come'n!

swampus and crew!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

very cool video.

For what its worth, we have a number of bears here in La, they've been reintroduced and have done rather well. As far as having a bear in your hunting woods, they are very neat to see and have around..................as for having a corn feeder.......a bear = 300lb ****!


----------



## rost496 (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm always amazed at how bad bears scare most folks. I'm wondering if the truth be known, there are probably more deer attacks than bear attacks... dont' know where these thoughts get started.....

Of course I know folks scared of coyotes too.... about everyone Iv'e ever seen won't hold still long enough for me to grab a gun...

Jeff


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Here are a few pics from west Texas. I can't remember what site they came from, but copied them because they were cool.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

anybody know the story on Kurt68's post?


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Those pics. were taken when they were filming "The Alamo" starring John Wayne, I'm sorry I'm bored , waiting for hunting season, and Friday- heading offshore!


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

I forgot about those pics! I saw them on the TBGA website...

Here: http://www.texasbiggameawards.com/Big%20Game%20Watch.htm


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Any more pics of Mary?


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

i think i saw bigfoot in the davy crockett nat. forest outside ratcliff


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Belt Sanders said:


> Any more pics of Mary?


It's hard to get a photo of Mary.. She's quick!!!


----------

